# URGENT! Fish's face turning white..stripes are appearing!



## Finned friend (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a dark red crowntail male betta that I have had for about 3-4 months. He seems to be doing fine but just right now I started to notice something that has frightened me. His face, chin, and belly is turning white and there is a light orange stripe that is running down from the top of his head all the way down his back, he also has vertical stripes. His eyes are reddish orange (his true eye color is brown) his gills have 2 red stripes and and he is showing a bit of blue by his gills. He looks a little scary. I don't know what it is, this has never happened before, his behavior is normal he is swimming around and everything. I have a filter that I never turn on because the water current is too high, a heater, and a light. I turned off the light because I assumed his reflection was stressing him out but he is still the same. I cleaned his tank today very well and I used prime water conditioner. What could be wrong?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi Finned Friend and welcome to the forum. In order to help you, we'll need some more info. Can you fill this out for us? Thank you. 

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

did u use soap or bleach when you cleaned out his tank?

pics??


----------

